# Cindy Crawford meaningful beauty



## christymo

Has anyone used the meaningful beauty line? I've had some friends tell me they like it, but I wanted a broader review before I purchased.


----------



## christymo

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Never heard of it until now! Welcome to MuT by the way! Thank you! I've actually NEVER been on a chat or message board or anything (I'm sure you can tell by my lack of smiley faces and pictures and such), but alas, I have a baby who woke me up tonight and now it seems I have a bad case of insomnia! I figured I might as well make use of my time! It's better than raiding the fridge like I would typically do.


----------



## hannagw

Originally Posted by *christymo* Has anyone used the meaningful beauty line? I've had some friends tell me they like it, but I wanted a broader review before I purchased. Yes, I have been using Meaningful Beauty for about 6 months now. I love it and find that the products are uncomplicated and high quality. The key to using these products is not to use other products with them. Give them a fair try and use them alone for a few months. I have found that my skin is clearer and I have fewer breakouts. My skin texture is nicer and overall I really like the effects. I love the twice weekly mask and never forget to use it.


----------



## christymo

> Yes' date=' I have been using Meaningful Beauty for about 6 months now. I love it and find that the products are uncomplicated and high quality. The key to using these products is not to use other products with them. Give them a fair try and use them alone for a few months. I have found that my skin is clearer and I have fewer breakouts. My skin texture is nicer and overall I really like the effects. I love the twice weekly mask and never forget to use it.[/quote
> ']Yay! That's goood to know! My sister in law swears by it, but in all honesty she's never had a skin problem in her life.


----------



## CamaroChick

Any new thoughts/updates on everyone's opinions of this skincare line? I just caught the infomercial for the first time over the weekend. I was really tempted to pick up the phone, but I held back (at least until I could get on the board here and do some "research").




Anyone had any problems with breakouts from this line?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Originally Posted by *CamaroChick* Any new thoughts/updates on everyone's opinions of this skincare line? I just caught the infomercial for the first time over the weekend. I was really tempted to pick up the phone, but I held back (at least until I could get on the board here and do some "research").



Anyone had any problems with breakouts from this line? I didn't even know that Cindy Crawford had a skin care line. Sorry, Amy. I hope someone will be able to help you out soon.


----------



## Jennifer

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I didn't even know that Cindy Crawford had a skin care line. Sorry, Amy. I hope someone will be able to help you out soon. ditto.


----------



## Glamour Girl

Cindy Crawford actually presented this line on QVC when she first introduced it. Apparently it didn't do very well, because her shows were yanked shortly thereafter.


----------



## Aquilah

I've heard about it, but never seen it or anything. I try to stick with what I know works for me


----------



## luvbug04

I saw the infomercial this morning and im sooo tempted!!! I want to know if it ACTUALLY reduces fine lines and wrinkles because i have a few under my eyes that ive tried just about everything to get rid of or to diminish at least!!


----------



## reesesilverstar

Never heard of it


----------



## monniej

cindy almost got me too! i saw this infomercial sunday morning and was so tempted! i didn't do it, but i sure wanted to try this line out. the silly thing is my skin is doing fantastic right now. i must be crazy! lol~


----------



## Adrienne

i had no idea she even had a line


----------



## Aniger86

I didn't know Cindy Crawford has a skin care line either. But then, celebrities nowadays are always trying to launch new lines of skin care, makeup, jeans, perfume and so on


----------



## VintageGardinia

We have the infomercial here too and I always wondered whether if her range works or not?!


----------



## Intobeauty

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard about it, but never seen it or anything. I try to stick with what I know works for me



well, if that's your skin, it's beautiful. What's your secret?I just saw the infomercial too and was curious about it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

I have used Cindy's products for over a year, they are great and I love them.


----------



## Intobeauty

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used Cindy's products for over a year, they are great and I love them. Have you actually seen changes that you didn't get with other skin care products? If so, what?
Thanks


----------



## SkinDeep

Cindy Crawford has been seeing a plastic surgeon for years. Her product line is a joke and is false advertising. I'm glad I never wasted any money on it.

Just do a Google search of Cindy Crawford Plastic Surgery.

This shouldn't come as any huge surprise. Everyone ages, no one stays 19 forever and there is no miracle cream in a jar that will ever erase the hands of time. Yes even supermodels age, just like everyone else.


----------



## farris2

have you checked the reviews here on MUT? I'm not sure if anyone has tried and reported back on here about it.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Yea just time in the name of the line with "review" on the end. Google should throw up something too...


----------



## tigrisjasmine

I used the Meaningful Beauty line for about 4 months. I have both positives and negatives to say about it. On the positive side, I LOOOOVE the way the moisturizers _felt_ - not greasy, wonderfully silky, not too creamy or thick, just beautiful. And they always made my skin feel so nice after applying too, but I believe this is because they probably have a good amout of silicones in them - which is fine. It's not an anti-aging secret weapon, but it does give your skin a nice quality. The reason I stopped using the product was because it was a bit spendy for me, and so I began researching it to see if it really was worth such a big chunk of my budget. (It was only $40 every other month, but I've got a very tiny budget!!) I couldn't find anything here, as I bought it when it was pretty new, but I checked out other reviews online, and especially The Beauty Brains and Paula Begoun, who both have very good science backing their analysis of products. The conclusion: It's great if you like it and can afford it, but the whole "melon" sales pitch is a bunch of hype. It's not going to be a miracle cream. At most, it's just going to make your skin feel really silky. But because of this, it is still going to be beneficial in the sense that it helps keep your skin in good condition for your age. It won't make you 29 again (and yes, Cindy has had lots of plastic surgery), but it will - like many other good (and cheaper) moisturizers on the market - allow you to age gracefully. I would recommend an additional sunscreen, though, as her line's daytime moisturizer is only SPF 8! Kind of odd. The absolute minimum you should use is 15. So anyway, if you like it and can afford it, by all means use it! I still keep my eye out for deals for it on ebay in case I feel like indulging for a month or two. But don't expect it to turn back the clock.


----------



## tjagodz

I used the product for a couple of months. It dried out my face. The customer service is also rude and the product is consistently on back order.

Dissatisfied customer


----------



## purpleRain

I didn't know she had a line.

Honestly I think it's good marketing and nothing more special then the stuff there is already on the market today. It will only hurt your wallet.

But I can be wrong, here it's just a thought.


----------



## Sugrnspice

I am just now watching the infomercial on this line and looking up reviews.....you either hate it or love it .....I see a lot of both!

My question is ............well then....what do you use!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????

It seems we can all ask a thousand people what is the best thing to use on your face and get a thousand different answers.

I am willing to spend the money on something that WORKS.....does it? OR...is there something better?

anybody"?


----------



## LaJollaLady

Hi - I've been using Cindy's product for about three weeks now, religiously, and I _think_ it's aimed for the 50+, but could be dead wrong. I am, however, 50 + and, so far, it seems ok. No reactions, and my skin does feel clean and the moisturizer is smooth and soft. Hang on, I gotta check the SPF. My jar says SPF20, which is great for me, living in SoCal, but I do recall reading someone said it was SPF8 above. Perhaps that's from a newer line.

Having said all that, I already have pretty good skin from staying out of the sun, drinking water, sleeping on my back, blah, blah, but I have no real issues with this product and will continue to use it. My son said my skin looks 'better'. whatever that means.

In the past, I have been a strong advocate for DermaDoctor and still use their cleanser in the shower. The products arrived as advertised and I have no info on how easy it is to return after 30 days, but will keep you posted.

One thing. Does anyone know if there are any peptides in her products (serum especially)? I can't find any literature on that. If not, it's probably not worth the money. On the other hand, if this stuff keeps my skin looking this glowing, I'm sticking with it.

I am a very new member (15 minutes ago), so if someone can tell me what the deal is with the top 3 recommended anti-aging products on the home page here I'd appreciate it. Are they products that you-all have recommended? I see they're all the same try for 30-days, give your cc number, get charged a LOT more than Cindy's, and then return, blah, blah.

Frankly, her ad on tv caught me and I'm hoping for the best.

In short:

The cleanser is really nice and doesn't make my skin tight. Breakouts are no longer an issue at my age, but moisturizing and wrinkle reduction are, so we'll see.

The moisturizer is just fine. No irritation and I wake up with smooth, smooth skin. May not be good for younger skin, tho.

Some stinging with the mask, but have used it twice a week and I notice smaller pores, but don't they all do that?

To be brutally honest, my skin feels the very best when I use good ol' Chanel's body cream on my face. I know. I know, but I'll be darned, it WORKS.

Hope this was helpful. (For the record, the whole neck/decolletage stuff isn't worth it, anywhere. At least I've never found it to be. Just stay out of the sun and moisturize, moisturize and use sunblock. Fake tanning is where it's at, at any age, but especially now.)


----------



## skeptic

I have been using Meaningful beauty for 30 days..I can only speak for myself..I had a deep wrinkle on my forhead from where you squint..I have had this for years so I decided to try Meaningful Beauty since they would give money back.I have noticed the deepness is starting to fade and is not as deep.My face is smooth,my laugh lines have faded and I get compliments all the time..I have no complaints with this product..


----------



## MsArlene

*As a 50 year old+ CD, who lives life as a woman, I must say that I was pleasantly surprised on how good it work. My face is so smooth &amp; winkle free.




*


----------



## jaytee

Originally Posted by *christymo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone used the meaningful beauty line? I've had some friends tell me they like it, but I wanted a broader review before I purchased. I just received my first shipment of Meaningful Beauty. I may send it back quickly because there's so much fragrance in the creams, and I prefer no fragrance. Also, I noticed that the toner contains triethanolamine, which causes cancer, so I won't be using that.


----------



## Skatemore

I ordered the starter kit online after watching the infomercials forever. After waiting 3 weeks, the kit arrived and I began using it immediately. After 2 weeks, I noticed my skin hurt and was terribly dry, with patches of roughness and what looked like peeling skin. No matter how much of the creme's I put on my face thinking it was supposed to take off the 'dead skin', my face turned red and the texture became really rough and scaly. 

I stopped using the product, called customer service who tried to convince me to accept the automatic delivery every 30 days. I told them I wanted out of the 'club' and have ceased using the product. Now I'm hoping my skin will return to it's normal texture and look, it was pretty good for someone my age.

Before I purchased this line, I had read lots of good reviews by people so perhaps it's just my particular skin and sensitivity to something in the products.


----------



## magosienne

It's possible, you never know how your skin will react. It's too bad it didn't work for you.

Allow your skin some time, i'm sure it will go back to normal.


----------



## denisechapman

Hi, I've been using it for two weeks now and it's making my eyes water and burn. I think it's the eye lift cream causing that problem but not sure. I have had a few blemishes, too and I don't normally get those. I cancelled future orders. It's got something in it that my face doesn't like.. my eye lids feel like they are burning, too.


----------



## divadoll

That doesn't sound good.  Thanks for the update.  I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Darla

This thread is ancient!      it originally was started back in 2005.

The product line is still available.  See beautypedia for a review.


----------



## surfsara

This is my first time to post any thoughts on anything other than facebook/twitter/or myspace. Anyway, I have used Meaningful Beauty. I have mixed feelings on it. I LOVED parts of it, and disliked other parts. I loved the convenience and feel of the face wash. I loved the night time moisturizer. However, every time I used the day time moisturizer my face broke out. So I used the night time moisturizer with Neutrogena's Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock. I use the 100 SPF with helioplex. I do like the face mask. But the Number 1 thing HATE is how you can't buy the products individually. The whole system is a great price but I don't want the daytime moisturizer... oh well. I am considering reordering anyway.


----------



## gracie18

I've tried the products and decided that it wasn't worth the money. Only I have just received my third shipment after I have cancelled the product.  I cancelled once in January '11, again in March '11, and again in May'11.  The product is over priced and the customer service is incredibly poor.  And, returning the product will not credit back the full amount to my credit card - which I've had to pay for until they decide to credit - or I get charged the interest.  Overall I wouldn't recommend to anyone - am considering starting a twitter or joining facebook just so i can spread the word faster to people to save their money.


----------



## Lulie19

I've been using the product for 2 months and I have seen a DRAMATIC difference in my skin. Don't buy the product, I hate it. I have spoken to customer service and am in the process of returning the product. My skin went from no acne to full blown acne and is now very oily. It sucks!


----------



## divadoll

Yikes! Thanks for the warning.  It appeared to be promising...


----------



## linda92313

I really liked the "glowing serum" however there is something more in the product than they would have you believe.  Caused a terrible allergic reaction and customer service is very nasty, they seem to think once you order you need to pay for life.  And they keep on charging you whether you like the products or not....Told me they were going to send me product and even if I returned it they would not refund all the money....


----------



## edwardsleta

There is one benefit that an individual can receive from this product and one which most customers have been happy with, that is the reasonable price that is put onto this item. The Meaningful Beauty Products are considerably cheaper than some of the other similar brands, specifically ones that are celebrity endorsed. Another advantage that many customers have seen was that this product does not clog the pores easily. Also many customers who have purchased and tried out this product have said that they feel the benefits of better skin hydration when they are regularly putting on this makeup than when they were not using Meaningful Beauty and on top of this they also found that ordering the product is not too troublesome.


----------



## ashleynicole 20

im actually replying as a customer represenative for meaningful beauty and it definitely is either you hate it or love it.

i hear success stories as well as hate stories for the product. the success stories are always fun. i get alot of feedback. but we also have to keep in mind that its not just the reps that can be mean customers are as well. always depends on the situation we are human. and no one likes to get yelled at for something they didnt personally do to a customer.


----------



## etaa1715

I have been using miracle beauty for about a fortnight now, and I must say so far I love the product.

My skin feels softer, is more radiant, my pores are not as pronounced, and I haven't broken out in acne like I do with a lot of other products out there.

Trust me I've tried a lot of products along the way. But many I have found did nothing, and/or irritated my skin. 

This is the first product I have used that I saw results within the first week of trying.


----------



## etaa1715

Also just wanted to add that I find it strange that sooo many woman out there have found it irritates there skin???

I have extremely sensitive skin, and have suffered with adult acne for many years, I am 36 yrs old,  tried lots of creams, lotions,and even ones that are raved about - proactiv, to name 1, and all reacted to my skin, ranging from chemical burns, to acne. In the end I saw a dermatologist and was put on medication for acute acne that dried out my pores, made my face red, scaly, and skin peel, however I felt it was better than having acne so I continued.

My point is that I would consider myself hugely at risk from a reaction, however nil so far, on this product. Will keep you updated though as I realize I haven't been using it all that long.


----------



## Brenda24

I hope someone will be able to help you out soon.


----------



## Jovigurl1

My neighbor uses Meaningful Beauty religiously and swears by it.  After seeing the infomercial, I was considering trying it myself.  My neighbor gave me some samples from her products, and after only one use, my skin was red, dry and irritated.  Glad that I didn't spend the $$!!


----------



## divadoll

Ouch!
 



> Originally Posted by *Jovigurl1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My neighbor uses Meaningful Beauty religiously and swears by it.  After seeing the infomercial, I was considering trying it myself.  My neighbor gave me some samples from her products, and after only one use, my skin was red, dry and irritated.  Glad that I didn't spend the $$!!


----------



## mandy26

I had never heard of it... maybe i'll give it a try!


----------



## melissakecken

I Love the Glowing Serum!!


----------



## Keywestdirect

I have been using Meaningful Beauty products for over 3 years.. I am really happy with the results and the simple program.. People tell me all the time they cannot believe my age and several women have asked how I do it!!!!  I use the day moisturizer, night cream, and dap on some eye cream every single day day. 

Cleanser, throat and chest  most days.  Mask maybe twice a month.. I love it and do see results!! I find it easy to carry when I travel and have shared some products with friends who enjoy it too!!  I am not one to fuss, not much of a fashionista, and I live in the tropics, but I have a healthy, beautiful skin. PS try one batch, if it is not for you you will know!!

xoxo


----------

